# Training Plan Help for Junior



## DeclanG (Jun 12, 2009)

Im a 16/17 year old rider who plans on getting into racing in approx. 4 months. I have been training quite solidly for about a year and developed some good ground fitness, its winter here now and need some advice on how my training should go, weather i take it easy or keep going hard? any other advice like how/how often i should be training would be appreciated


----------



## Creakyknees (Sep 21, 2003)

Head to your local library and/or used book store and pick up a few books on the topic.

Generally the winter plan consists of as many miles as you can get in (weather permitting) at an aerobic pace. Also lots of core work, yoga, etc. 

I don't recommend the weight room for a self-coached kid of your age. 

On that note, find a coach (the free kind) most likely by joining the local racing club. 

Juniors in that age range are frequently as fast as the senior men. So if you have local club rides / group rides, jump in and mix it up. Be safe, ask for advice and listen closely.


----------



## muscleendurance (Jan 11, 2009)

*winter training*



DeclanG said:


> any other advice like how/how often i should be training would be appreciated


As for winter training there are a couple of different camps on this one, but seeing how you are not yet recovering from a very hard season of racing yet, ride hard like you been, and keep an eye on your health and general mental well being, if you feel either going south on you (or should that be North  ) back off a bit and do the easier stuff like he suggests.


----------



## DirtTurtle (Dec 21, 2007)

What country do you live in, if your an aussie for instance they race all year round, winter is road racing so pays to keep the fitness up.


----------



## iliveonnitro (Feb 19, 2006)

Find a local junior racing team. They most likely have a free coach that will help you.


----------

